# Curled Fins, Slow, Sad looking D:



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I feel so terrible, because I bought him during a spur of the moment type thing. Usually I do research, but I had a goldfish before so I thought I was ok.

He had curled fins when I got him, but they were spread out and pretty, so I got him. He was a little shy, but lively. He ate as soon as I dropped his three pellets in. I've only had him for one day and a half, but you can see what he looked like when I got him. The second pic is what he looks like now. 

Apparently these fish are more sensitive than goldfish. These are the things I know I did wrong, after I read the forum. 
-Temp in the room was 60
-Small bowl
-Used water bottle water

His appearance doesn't matter as much as his health does, and I need to get him in tip top shape! He kinda has black on his fins too. I need to know what kind of tank I need, what kind of food, what kind of medicine, EVERYTHING!

His fins are badly curled and he's moving really slow. He still eats, but idk what to do! It's not his fault I messed up and I don't want him to die because of me. D: HELP


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there. 60 will soon kill a betta. please find the warmest room in your house and situate him there for now. 

you will need:

water conditioner. I recommend prime then stress coat

aquarium salt. for treating fin rot

 Heater. preferable an adjustable 25w

 1g + tank.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you. I may be making a trip to Wal Mart tonight.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, calm down and breathe. 

Their fins curl due to hard water. Do you know the hardness of your water? It really doesn't hurt them. 

Secondly, get him a bigger tank. Smallest I would say that is easy to care for is a 3 gallon. You can get a Marineland 3 gallon Crescent for $35-$40 at Petsmart and it comes with the tank, filter, and LED light. It's really nice. Just make sure to baffle the filter since it's kinda strong for bettas, but we will cross that bridge when we come to it . With a 3 gallon with a filter you can do two 50% changes per week. One with a good gravel vacuum and the other with just a cup and scoop water out. 

Now you need a heater. One with a thermostat on it, not the preset ones. I like to set mine at 80-81 degrees. You will also need a thermometer. Not a stick on, but one that is suction cupped or magnetic to the tank. 

Next is water conditioner. Many users on here will recommend Prime. Each time you do a water change add conditioner to the new water to get rid of the harmful metals and chemicals. I believe Prime is 1 drop treats one gallon. 

Those are the basic necessities of having a betta. Of course other things will come in handy as well; gravel vacuum, liquid test kit such as API Freshwater Master, decorations, etc. 

I hope this gives you a good idea as to what basic betta care is. If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask 
Lizzy


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

If you can find them at your walmart, Kritter Keepers are a good temporary tank. The medium size holds about 2 gallons, which is large enough for most heaters. Be sure to get an adjustable one.

Also get a thermometer so you can measure the temp of your tank. 

Good luck!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Walmart has some pretty cheap tanks. if you want less work in the long run. Id recommend to grab a 5 gallon and cycle it.
go for a tank that is wider. as opposed to higher, for more horizontal swimming space.

If you are making a mass purchase tonight. you can also get some soft leaved soft silk plants, and somewhere for the fish to hide.

either way, your fist priority is a heater  
you can find some good brands of betta food at petco. New Life Spectrum, Omega one or Hikari biogold
goodluck


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. I can't believe I did this to the poor fella.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hows he doing?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Everyone has pretty much covered it. If you have the room you could even do a 10 gallon since PetSmart (if you have one local) has 10 gallon aquarium kits for $30

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804453

When buying decor and plants make sure you dont buy any with sharp edges as his fins will shred. If you can, look for silk plants, these are soft and are much better then plastic plants for these guys. Make sure you get enough so he doesn't feel too exposed (they love plants).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone covered the main issues. You will need a strict water cleaning schedule though when you pick up a new tank:
1-3g- one 50% change and one 100% change per week
5g- cycled, one 50% change a week and regular gravel and glass cleanings. 
less as the gallons go up, provided the filtration is adequate. (but I don't have experience with larger tanks)

Plants and caves are essential so he has something to do- hide and explore. Once his water is clean and warm he should pick up.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

He looks better already just by not having the temp in the room so low. 
Had to sell my car so I will have to ride my bike to get the tank :/
I was thinking about ordering one online, and but I'd rather see what the they have in store first. 

If I don't get the tank today I will definitely be getting the care products and maybe a temp tank. 

Thank you all so much.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're short on cash and need a really inexpensive temporary home for him, it's possible to use a large plastic storage container. Wash it out throughly with hot water and *without* soap. Pretty sure those are simple and extremely cheap to find at WalMart or big box stores of the like (can't say with any certainty, I haven't been in one since I was in my mid-teens). Get the best adjustable heater you can, though, and put it in with him immediately. It pays off in the long run not to be stingy when it comes to heaters.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> Secondly, get him a bigger tank. Smallest I would say that is easy to care for is a 3 gallon. You can get a Marineland 3 gallon Crescent for $35-$40 at Petsmart and it comes with the tank, filter, and LED light. It's really nice. Just make sure to baffle the filter since it's kinda strong for bettas, but we will cross that bridge when we come to it . With a 3 gallon with a filter you can do two 50% changes per week. One with a good gravel vacuum and the other with just a cup and scoop water out.


Just a side note, I LOVE my Marineland 3 gallon crescent and so does my fish. He swims around the entire thing and it comes with an adjustable filter. Eko seems to do fine with it on the lowest setting and he loves going up to swim against the current.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I bike all the time (not to the pet stores because they're too far away) but just empty out a big bookbag for carrying home a tank. It doesn't even have to be glass, acrylic tanks work fine and so do small tote boxes. Someone on this forum used(s) a spare vegetable crisper from the old fridge.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for coming here to find out what you needed, and taking the advice. There are some people that will lose it, I guess both ways. But as the monks believe, "I forgive you and I know you will do better"


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Just a side note, I LOVE my Marineland 3 gallon crescent and so does my fish. He swims around the entire thing and it comes with an adjustable filter. Eko seems to do fine with it on the lowest setting and he loves going up to swim against the current.


How do I baffle it, the current is too strong. I got everything I needed. Will post pics soon.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

You can rubberband a piece of aquarium sponge to the place were the water flows out. That's how I baffled my other tank.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Referring you to this thread on how to baffle a filter:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a 3 gallon tank, Prime, and a heater, and a filter, and a bubbler. The filter is too strong so i took it out, any advice? He is a little shy. He stays near the top. I gave him two pellets to see if he will eat, he ate one. He's mostly hiding in the purple plant.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you both! I hope to see that he recovers from the things I did to him. :/ 

I TOTALLY FORGOT THE AQUARIUM SALT THOUGH!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD that's ok. do it when you have time. good clean warm water is enough for now...

His tank looks fantastic. I hope that he will be your good companion for years to come!

you don't need the bubbler... return that and save!

as for the filter... you can baffle it. take a picture of it for us wont you?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love the colors of of his new home...keep up the good work !


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Really good work!

He will turn around and it's wonderful that you got him this beautiful new home!

Remember to do water changes with a clean turkey baster (makes it so much easier when you have a small tank).


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the wonderful advice. You all are very helpful, nice, and forgiving. :X Happy Parenting.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know EXACTLY what tank you got lol, I have one as well.


You can replace that filter there with this one, it's not as windy and it takes the same filter pads as the one that came with the tank, it's a Tetra Whisper 3i in-tank filter :

http://c2.wag.com/images/products/p/upg/upg-257_1z.jpg

You can get it at WalMart, PetSmart or PetCo.. WalMart is the cheapest & sells the cheapest replacement pads as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

update us often on your little man!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I would love to see this guy once he gets better. He's going to be one gorgeous fish.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy crap what an awesome tank! LOVE the purple 
Yes, as mentioned, you don't need aq salt. Just keep the water nice and clean . 


I baffled my filter with an elastic band and a sponge too lol. It gets so manky and dirty but the snail loves to clean it and the fish are fine with a still water surface.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I did baffle the filter, lol, it is a little generic, but hey! 
I think I will get the Tetra Whisper. 
He looooves to hide. My only concern is him being able to see the food amongst all his toys. I think he may have fin rot, so I may ride down to petco today to get some salt.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the 2.5 gal Aqueon Betta Bow and it's wonderful. It come with a divider to add two bettas but I DO NOT recommend that. 2.5 gal is only good for one betta.  Enjoy your new guy. 

Here is the link Aqueon Betta Bow


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Eekkk! Sorry I did not see that there were 3 pages and you already bought your tank, lol! I'm silly. Well the tank looks beautiful! Good job.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol, It's cool. Thank you for taking the time to reply, I need another tank because I bought my sister one as well.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Anytime.  Oh *yay* for the sister! Enjoy your cutie pie bettas.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I know EXACTLY what tank you got lol, I have one as well.
> 
> 
> You can replace that filter there with this one, it's not as windy and it takes the same filter pads as the one that came with the tank, it's a Tetra Whisper 3i in-tank filter :
> ...


Don't buy filter cartridges. Just replace with a sponge filter. Everytime you replace a cartridge your dumping beneficial bacteria. Those cartridges are a waste of money.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! Ok, sponge filter it is!


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I have discovered a hole in his tail, and the water is cloudy fast. He hides a lot, he seems to like the baffled filter and all his silk plants. I think the cave I bought him have have ripped his tail, I don't remember the small hole being there when I got him. It looks as if his tail is uncurling though  it looks a lot healthier and I don't believe he has fin rot as I first did. All the progress he has made is due to you guys and I am very appreciative of all the support and positive responses!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

if you going to use filter for your 3 gall you will need to do 50% weekly water changes , i prefer more water changes though 50% x2 week with gravel vacuuming. You also will need to swish, wash filter regularly.

If you decide not to use filter you can do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes for your tank. Which i think is easier because you don't have to vacumm the gravel and take care of the filter media. I personally think it easier and better. And be careful with filter if you using it, make sure it baffled. I saw a lot of people wrote that betta got sucked in the tube.

If you think that he ripped his tail i would take cave out.

I don't like when betta hides a lot. Make sure he don't hide a lot or stay at the bottom of the tank, or under the plant, then something is bothering him. They do it of course but not all day long. Usually betta is pretty active fish.
I don't know my personal opinion he is new and you new to betta i would turn the filter off and just watch him make sure he is eating and active and healthy, and not hiding. Make sure he is warm. But if you just bought your heater i would check on it. I had heaters that malfunctioned. I always check new heaters before i put betta in...


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, he actually came out from hiding. He let me take loads of photos of him! He seems to be adjusting pretty well. I'm just wondering what I can do to get his top fin from being all stiff.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

fantasiip said:


> Wow, he actually came out from hiding. He let me take loads of photos of him! He seems to be adjusting pretty well. I'm just wondering what I can do to get his top fin from being all stiff.


uploadd


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I will when I'm not mobile. I took a video of his fins too.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

just don't add any medications. If he is active and eating extra water changes will help if he has something going on with his fins. I would really do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes a week. And i think if you will do even more water changes at the beginning it will perk him up. He was in the store in that dirty water....
And in case you need it i would buy aquarium salt in the pet store


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Will get that today.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok guys. Just got back from Petco. Got a thermometer because I dont know if my heater is working, all in one treatment for his fins, salt, and a sponge filter pad.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDd5kJBH9qc&feature=plcp

Here he is. Let me know what you think of him and anything I can do to make him feel better. About to refresh his tank now!


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol, when I did the water change he was soooooo upset. I did a 100% change so i put him in his original cup and added prime and salt and soon the tablets to his water. So now I have him in his cup inside the tank to get used to the temp and he's so pissed! It's really cute!


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

"Simple and Clean" on xylophone? REALLY?!?!?!?! XD Awesome, just awesome. 

It's so wonderful to see someone do their best to do what's right for their pet, and not just what's convenient for them. That and the KH theme song make me just wanna hug ya!

The way a betta holds their fins says a lot about how they feel, so to see the way Skeebo holds his spread and full means he's feeling better! Keep up the awesome work


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome! I am very excited to hear that. I hope these tablets make him feel better!


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol, love that song by the way. Makes me sleepy ;o


----------



## Bettared228 (Sep 16, 2012)

My betta looked. Like that when I got him from pet smart. I was a bit concerned he was sick. His fins were down and he was lethargic. He now shares a divided tank with another male betta who is a bit more spunky. He had a nap in his new tank which is heated, filter treated and bubbled and later on in the evening he was swimming around like crazy spreading his fins. So pretty. I also held a mirror up to the glass earlier that day. I read something about them spreading their fins in attack mode when they see themselves. I was concerned he injured his fins. Sure enough his fins went into attack mode. Ever since then hes been using them more.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

You guys! A transformer blew up in my neighborhood, and we may not have power for a week! What should I do?! No heater, not filter, nothing!


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Holy jeebus! Where do you live? Is it warm? With the power out, will you have a/c, because if you don't then his water might not get too cold. 
And as for the filter, I'd say to just change his water more often, and just make sure his new water is the same temp as his old, which you could prolly do just by letting it sit out for an hour or two.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

It's very warm in socal. 100 degrees!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

with 100% you don't need heater. Perfect temperature for betta is 76-82*. So you don't have to use heater.100* too hot even for betta. I would definitely change water more often when it warm like that. And put tank in the coolest place in your house.
I don't have filters for any of my tanks. So don't worry about it. For 3 gall with that warm water i would do even more water changes then 1-50 and 1-100% a week. I just was reading one post i can try to find it again when people agreed the warmer is the temperature the more chance of the infections. So just do more water changes for him. 
He looks pretty good enjoying his home. I don't even think you need to add aquarium salt. Just do more water changes. You don't need the filter if you will do more water changes along with 100% water changes.
How much of aquarium salt did you add? If you want to continue with aquarium salt you need special instruction on that. DO NOT FOLLOW THE box instructions it just for preventative care. 
And one more tip, i learn from someone on this forum which is i love. Let water sit overnight before you change him especially if you do 100% . This way water will be the same temperature as his water. And you don't have to worry to shock him with temperature difference. I start doing it recently and i love it. I don't have to worry like i usually did about temperature when i change them.
Just if you put water conditioner in the container or a few 1 gall jugs and don't cover with lid...

For aquarium salt you need to add 1tsp/gall and you can increase it to 2 tsp/gall and do daily 100% water changes. It better pre mix salt for the right dosage and make sure it dissolved. When you do aquarium salt you can keep him in small container or lower the water in his tank so it easier to do daily water changes. You can do it no longer then 10 days. And if you decide to start it it always better to do whole course of it.
When you add non therapeutic dose to the tank it do more harm then help. It not help with anything and it just will make pathogens resistant and it will not help with treatment when you needed.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

After 24 hours of power outage, his health has seriously declined. His top fin is completely shredded. His body is curling, his color is gone, he is not active at all. I took out the house thingy I had in the tank. The temperature was 70. He may not make it. I put a some salt, ran the filter back up and put the heater back in when the power returned. I hope he makes it through the night. And just to think that yesterday he was doing so well. :/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

next time you have a power outage... (assuming power ouages does not affect water) put him in a smaller container and float him in his cup, in a basin of tap water at 78-82F. when the basin starts to cool.. dump and refill with water again... it's a tiring job but it will keep him alive...
or body heat is good too...
I had to transport a fish in winter... I kept him in a water bottle inside my clothes for 6 hours...he was not at all fazed...


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

This fish continues to amaze me, he's extremely active dashing around his tank. He has lost a few scales, and his top fin is extreme shredded, but I'm hoping this medicine will help. I have a traveling tank now, so next time it happens he can chill at my mom's. Only reason I couldn't take him with me this time was because it was pitch black and I had nothing to carry him in. I also bought my sister a 2.5 gallon tank with all the works. Spent over 200 on these fellas, and but their health is priceless.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm happy for his apparent recovery. I've already spent unspeakable amounts of money on these guys so dont worry  you're not alone


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate how stores make them seem so low maintenance when they keep them in tiny tanks or cups. It's my fault also for not doing my research.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think most betta owners started out clueless. I know I did  Plus clueless petstore employees don't help the situation


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

What happened to him it not because of the filter though. But i am wondering why why he has missing scales ...and his tail getting worse? Keep eye on him make sure he calm down. When fish dashing too much it can be because he is stressed or it also can be because they have external parasites.. So keep water super clean and keep eye on him. Make sure he don't have new symptoms on his body.
And if you do aquarium salt add right dose and make daily water changes.
He might be stressed because of the temperature changes...i though the temp about 100* like you wrote and it went to 70* too drastic temp changes which can compromise his immune system.
Also does it looks like he trying to scratch himself on different objects?


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, he is calm now. Last night he was more active. I have the salt in, I changed the water, I added the 5 day treatment tablet. The temperature has been in the near hundreds during the day, but as night gets cold. Now the temperature is more constant now that the heater is on and working. This is extremely sad because we was doing soooo well the other day, the power outage threw everything for a loop. I'm just hoping he will stick in there and if he dies, at least he didn't die on the back shelf in a tiny container.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i know i am sure he feels your love. You doing good job, he is lucky to have you . 
What kind of treatment tablet did you add? What the tablet for? I really important to know what you treating for before you add it. You don't want to treat for wrong reason ...and sometimes it can do more harm then help. And i always research before i put any medications. I don't trust all medications in the store.
If you add tablets don't use aq salt then.You can use aq salt after the tablet treatment.
Aquarium salt sometimes helps a lot just need to know symptoms. Is he still eating? Lethargic all the time ?


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

He is hungy as ever. I feed him 3 pellets every other day. I will get the name of the tablets in one sec.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it will be better if you split up the feeding a bit. 2 in the morning, two at night, treats one day a week (replace pellets with fd blood worms or frozen food)...and fast one day a week


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

So feed him everyday except once a week?


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

What I would recommend is:

• A 5 gallon tank, if you cannot get at least a 5 gallon, please get a 3 gallon at least. 

• Silk plants, not plastic ones or they'll rip there fins, real aquarium plants they like will work excellent too!

• Life Spectrum Pellets, it gives your betta enough protein.

• A heater, must have the correct watts depending on your gallons for example a 5 gallon tank would probably need 25 watt heater [maybe more sorry not good at math search google for the correct watts]

• A net 2x bigger then your betta.

• An extra 1/2 gallon for a quarantine tank.

• A digital thermometer or a regular aquarium thermometer.

• Aquarium salt, it'll help a lot! If you get aquarium salt, only use for 10 days maximum, it looks like your betta MIGHT have fin rot.

• CLEAN WATER, meaning right now you don't have a filter then you need to do a LOT of water changes, and keep clean water to help his fins.

• A filter, must be a low setting one not to strong for your betta.

• Soft gravel, not sharp gravel but sharp gravel WILL work but it will tear your bettas fins and you wouldn't want that, sand would also be an awesome choice.

• Gravel vacuum (optional) it'll save you lot of time, and have you do less water changes.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

fantasiip said:


> So feed him everyday except once a week?


yup yup ^_^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

you said his fins where shredding, right? 
he may not have fin rot or be sick at all. He may be biting them off. Longer Finned males, like your VT and HM's are kinda prone to biting. He may be doing it because his fins are annoying as his are very long or something may be upsetting him - boredom, stress, too much water movement from the filter, ect. If he is losing chunks at a time - like in a few hours - he is most likely snacking on his fins. I had a blue halfmoon that LOOKED like a crown tail because he bit his fins off so badly that all that remained were long strands of fin. 

do you happen to have a clear pic of his fins?

and the missing scales - is there any fuzzy stuff around it? There is a bacterial disease called collumnaris that eats away the scales and it usually has torn/shredded fins as a symptom. However, he would most likely be clamped, lethargic and not eating if that were the case.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

He eats like a little piggy. Thanks for the feeding schedule advice, I will get him some worms! I swear the scales were missing but it looks normal now. It's mostly the top fin that is shredded. His tail looks fine. I will post pics after work.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

He is eating well , active , scales not missing anymore lol he doing good. Just keep his water super clean and feed every day like aokashi told you to do . Fast him once a week it helps to clear out the digestive system and makes sure there isn't any build up. Just make sure you acclimate him to new chemistry/temperature when you do 100% water changes.

And i am still curious what tablets you put in his tank?


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Jully said:


> What I would recommend is:
> 
> • A 5 gallon tank, if you cannot get at least a 5 gallon, please get a 3 gallon at least.
> 
> ...





I have a three gallon tank, baffled filter, took out the toy that I think may have ripped his fins, I have a heater that maintains a temp of between 78 and 82, I have non-jagged rocks, I have silk plants, some betta fish food (Need to get a different brand), I have aquarium salt, prime, a 1 gallon quarantine tank, no net, no life spectrum pellets. Thank you for your input, I will be sure to get thses things you suggested <3


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

The tablets are lifeguard all in one treatment. I put half a tablet in everyday around the same time for five days.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i think if for bacterial and fungal disease? I guess if you started you need to finish it. You doing good job but just want to say something aquarium salt is more tolerable and less stressful on fish ...so next time i hope that it not happen though try aq salt first (depending on symptoms of course).
I personally think it defficult to cycle small tanks. Filters are really not necessity i am really think that that 1-50% and 1-100% water changes is better for 3 gall tank size. I just saw a few post when people doing 50% water changes and have problems...
And i would also recommend to do daily water changes with those medications. Even though the instructions don't recommending it. If you can change the water and just add require amount of the medications and acclimate your betta.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

cycling is possible... but I don't believe so in this case with the filter that comes with the tank kit :/


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

What is cycling?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well fish produces waste right?
This waste breaks down in the form of AMMONIA, which is toxic.
When a filter runs in a tank,with the increased oxygenation, bacteria will begin to colonize surfaces and the filter media 
The first bacteria to grow will consume the Ammonia. They process ammonia into NITRITES which is more toxic than Ammonia.
After Nitrites are produced, a second colony of bacteria will grow. These will consume nitrites. They process the nitrites into NITRATES which are much much less toxic than ammonia or nitrites.

When this happen, the fish tank is "cycled". Meaning that essentially, the tank has a stable colony of bacteria that will process toxins, namely Ammonia into Nitrites into Nitrates. This way, instead of a weekly 100% waterchange, it is only neccessary to do about 25-50% Water change weekly.

However due to surface space limitations, any tank under 5 gallon are hard to cycle. And sometimes it's even harder to maintain a stable cycle in such a small tank.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, I see. Wow, this is a lot more complicated then I thought. So I should just do 100% water changes then?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

weekly XD Cycling takes 4-8 weeks.  and the reason I said your tank might not beae to cycle is because it looks like it runs on an airpump...?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

that is one pretty fish! I really hope u can get his fins back in shape soon. good luck and post pix!


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Here he is today, doing a 100% water change, so he isn't happy. Lol.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah my boy doesnt like when I do his 100% changes either, atleast not the part where I scoop him up in that scary blue net and put him back in the cup of death he came in lol but once I put him in his nice clean water hes a pretty happy camper....cant wait to see pix as his fins come back in, keep em coming!


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, I can't wait either, I already see growth. I love him soooo much. xD


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

well he looks good though with those water changes so keep doing what you doing. I love 100% water changes they live long and healthy life. At least my bettas are...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## fantasiip (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey there.


----------

